# Gnome issues and Hal USE flag.

## {{Azrael}}

Hi there guys. I wanted to dive into the Linux world, so I've decided to use Gentoo because of it's great portage. I've read lots of the docs and I've got a good idea of how the whole process works. 

When I originally built my system I didn't have the howl and hal USE flags in my make.conf. So, when I came to install Gnome for the first time I forgot these and installed it without these because I didn't want to add anything extra. These are optional USE flags I figured for other things. However, when I read exactly what Hal did I really wanted it for my USB memory sticks and such. So I added these USE flags to my make.conf.

Now... I did:

#emerge -pe world (to check if there were any blockers)

#emerge -e world

built my system again. Now that I've done some further reading I'm aware I could have just done #emerge --newuse gnome. 

However, on restart famd and mDNDResponder couldn't stop from the init. No reason is given, just !!. Also I get these errors on boot:

error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

and another similar unlink error with action_compat: and various increments of vscaX. 

Even worse is that Gnome seems to hang on the Gnome-sessions, I gather, the thing which shows the splash screen. I can no longer get into Gnome! 

I'm using all -x86 packages, with exception of a few things that needed to be ~x86 for PCMCIA support (which I got to work by the way  :Cool:  and Wireless modules (which also works  :Cool: . 

I'm guessing Gnome sessions doesn't like the ~x86 base layout, as it complains on start that it can't find my domain name. I've used the /etc/conf.d/domainname, /etc/conf.d/hostname which I gather were simply in /etc/ with -x86 baselayout (judging from the handbook). Even my console however seems to not detect my domain name, but it does get my hostname. So I simply have azreal.(none) 

 :Razz:  :Confused: 

Please help! I've been banging my head for far too long!

----------

## {{Azrael}}

Bump. sorry if I havent been clear. if you need to know anything else just ask!

----------

## erikm

 *{{Azrael}} wrote:*   

> 
> 
> error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"
> 
> and another similar unlink error with action_compat: and various increments of vscaX. 
> ...

 

As I am but a lowly newbie myself, I would greatly appreciate corrections to the following by someone more knowledgeable.

Updating Gnome to the latest version probably installed the project Utopia software and it's dependencies (hald, gvm and possibly dbus), which, as far as I know, relies entirely on the new udev device file system.

I recently switched from KDE to Gnome, and since I had my old kernel setup for dev filesystem support only, I got precisely these bootup errors. I bet the "various increments of vscaX" show up in dmesg too. The solution is to migrate to udev, and, trust me, once you get that going you won't regret it.

As for tips on how to install udev, search the forum and the gentoo wiki. The community support is, as always, beyond compare...  :Wink: 

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## {{Azrael}}

Thanks mate, that sorted exactly the problem. Great =) Maybe the handbook needs updating  :Shocked:  Anyway, it's good to see the entire system give me OK! 

However, I'm still getting azrael.(none) and Gnome still wont load. Also, famd and mDNSResponder give me !! on reboots.

I can boot into a default Xsession however, but not Gnome.

----------

## erikm

Great!  :Very Happy: 

Well, to be honest with you I've never had a problem with mDNSresponder (nor can I really say if I even have it installed, or need to  :Embarassed: ), so I can't help you there. As for the domainname and hostname, I had some initial trouble there also. Intermittent tinkering with /etc/conf.d/domainname and -hostname, and /etc/hosts finally lead to everything working on the 17 Gentoo cans I run. I'm not really sure what did the trick, but you might try adding your machine name (hostname) after the localhost entry in /etc/hosts. As for famd, I never had any problems with it. I saw a post about having to add net.lo to the default runlevel in order for famd to work, you could try that. What happens when you do startx into Gnome (assuming the .xinitrc is correct) from a vc?

Good luck!

EDIT: On a side note, I must say getting udev to run glitch free from scratch in under 24 minutes is somewhat of an accomplishment... Respect!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## {{Azrael}}

Thanks  :Cool:  udev simply required me to #emerge udev, remove DevFS support in my kernel and to edit two config files. Portage did the hardwork I guess. 

Currently when I do $startx I see a splash screen with the Gentoo logo. Nothing happens. I'm updating to 2.8.3, hoping it might cure whatever the problem was. 

Could you post your /etc/conf.d/domainname , hostname and /etc/hosts for me? Maybe I've missed something. 

Also, net.eth2 (my wireless) is a symbolic link to net.lo, so I'm not sure what adding net.lo to my run levels would do (with net.eth2 also started).  :Shocked: 

Also, do you know of any docs to setup sudo. I used Ubuntu quickly before this and I prefer Sudo to su. Thanks!

----------

## erikm

Ah, ok.

I had some bizarre sound problems after upgrading to udev. Running vlc for a while killed all my alsa modules (!). I'm not sure if udev was responsible for that, all I know is it worked perfectly before. Also, my then version of genkernel b0rked out a few times before compiling the kernel with udev for me. Anyway, I fixed that.

Ironically, I'm not on a Gentoo box at the moment, maybe I could post it for you when I get home. I don't know what difference it would make to initiate net.lo if you already have net.eth2 up, but I'm almost certain it can't hurt to try. I distinctly remember seeing sudo docs/tips around the forum, I just don't remember where...   :Smile: 

EDIT: What do your gdm and xorg logs say?

EDIT2: Now, I'm not saying you should expect things to crap out 'cause of udev. On my lappy it worked perfectly, and has ever since...Last edited by erikm on Thu Mar 03, 2005 9:16 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## {{Azrael}}

Thanks mate, I'll go hunt around for some Sudo docs and wait for you to get on your Gentoo box  :Very Happy: 

You might be right about the Udev, I haven't done anything amazing with the system, just got the kernel and all the strange hardware configured. Last time I checked sound worked, it may or may not now though :S I'll have to wait and see if Portage fixes my Gnome issues.

----------

## erikm

You can find an /etc/hosts configured like mine here, check the post above mine. That should do it.

----------

## {{Azrael}}

Thanks! I'm at School right now so I'll give it a go when I get home! It may also be the reason why Gnome isn't starting, possibly due to the howl?

----------

